# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια της Ελλάδας  (Greeks Ports) >  Δελτία Χαλκίδας - Αυλίδας (Chalkis - Avlida reports)

## xara

Το εγ/ογ *ΠΟΛΑΡΙΣ*, στη δεξαμενή των Ναυπηγείων Αυλίδας, αλλά τη παράσταση κλέβει το κρουαζιερόπλοιο *OCEAN COUNTESS*, που είναι πλαγιοδετημένο στον ανατολικό μώλο, δίπλα απο τον κεντρικό δρόμο.

----------


## caterina75

Θα προσπαθήσω πηγαίνοντας για την δουλειά να τραβήξω φωτος από το κινητό.

----------


## nautikos

Σε ενα καρναγιο κοντα στο λιμανι της *Χαλκιδας*, βρισκεται το πλοιο της ακολουθης φωτο. Κατι μου λεει οτι ειναι _ακταιωριδα_ και ανηκε πιθανον στο Λ.Σ. Καποιος να μας διαφωτησει ή να μας πει την ιδεα του? 

unkn.jpg

----------


## kalypso

ατύχημα σημειώθηκε πριν από λίγο στα ναυπηγεία Αυλίδος.Έκρηξη σημειώθηκε στα αμπάρια πλοίου λόγω καυσαερίων με αποτέλεσμα τον θανάσιμο τραυματισμό ενός ατόμου...Ο υπεύθυνος του συνεργείου συνελήφθη και οδηγήθηκε στον εισαγγελέα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σχετικό δελτίο τύπου του ΥΕΝ (http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=32451) :
"Θανάσιμος τραυματισμός σημειώθηκε σήμερα το πρωί, ενός 42χρονου, μέλους συνεργείου επισκευών, όταν εκδηλώθηκε έκρηξη-πυρκαγιά, κατά τη διάρκεια εργασιών, στα διπύθμενα του πλαγιοδετημένου Φ/Γ πλοίου «NOBLESSE» σημαίας Παναμά στις εγκαταστάσεις Ναυπηγείων Χαλκίδας. 
Από την έκρηξη τραυματίστηκε κι ένας 46χρονος, επίσης μέλος του ανωτέρω συνεργείου, ο οποίος διακομίστηκε στο Γ.Ν.Ν. Χαλκίδας, όπου παραμένει νοσηλευόμενος. 
Η νεκροψία – νεκροτομή θα διενεργηθεί από το Εργαστήριο Ιατροδικαστικής και Τοξικολογίας του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών. 
Από τη Λιμενική Αρχή Χαλκίδας, που διενεργεί την προανάκριση, συνελήφθη ο υπεύθυνος του συνεργείου επισκευών. "

----------


## xara

Το *εγ/ογ IONIAN STAR*, της Κυλλήνης, σήμερα αρόδο, εξω απο τα ναυπηγεία Αυλίδος.
Φωτο γιοκ (:mrgreen :Smile:

----------


## mastrokostas

Ένα κουφάρι που είναι στον ντοκο που είναι κοντά στην πύλη μήπως ξέρει κανείς τι πράγμα είναι

----------


## xara

¶γνωστο... 
Μάλλον ομως του προσθέτουν ντεκς

----------


## Ellinis

> Ένα κουφάρι που είναι στον ντοκο που είναι κοντά στην πύλη μήπως ξέρει κανείς τι πράγμα είναι


Είναι το περίφημο CZAR που περιφέρεται πάνω από δέκα χρόνια ημιτελές από το ένα μέρος στο άλλο.
Αρχικά είχε καθελκυσθεί στην Πολωνία ως Σοβιετικό ερευνητικό σκάφος με το όνομα Dalmorgeologia. Με την κατάρευση της ΕΣΣΔ έμεινε ημιτελές και αργότερα το βρήκα στην Ελευσίνα με σημαία Vanuatu και το όνομα FORTUNE. 
Κάποια στιγμή ακούστηκε οτι το αγόρασε ο Παπανικολάου (που έχει το Χριστίνα του Ωνάση) για να το κάνει mega yacht και βρέθηκε στα Αμπελάκια με το όνομα CZAR.
Εδώ και λίγους μήνες είναι κάτοικος Αυλίδας.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Είναι το περίφημο CZAR που περιφέρεται πάνω από δέκα χρόνια ημιτελές από το ένα μέρος στο άλλο.
> Αρχικά είχε καθελκυσθεί στην Πολωνία ως Σοβιετικό ερευνητικό σκάφος με το όνομα Dalmorgeologia. Με την κατάρευση της ΕΣΣΔ έμεινε ημιτελές και αργότερα το βρήκα στην Ελευσίνα με σημαία Vanuatu και το όνομα FORTUNE. 
> Κάποια στιγμή ακούστηκε οτι το αγόρασε ο Παπανικολάου (που έχει το Χριστίνα του Ωνάση) για να το κάνει mega yacht και βρέθηκε στα Αμπελάκια με το όνομα CZAR.
> Εδώ και λίγους μήνες είναι κάτοικος Αυλίδας.


Σε ευχαριστώ, φίλε μου Ellinis ,για την ενημέρωση .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ξεκόλλησε η μπάριζα που έκατσε εχτές;
Σύμφωνα με το δελτίο τύπου του ΥΕΝ (http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=34156):
"Προσάραξε, πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, στη θαλάσσια περιοχή «Βαθέως ΑυλίδοςΆΆ, Δ/Ξ πλοίο «ΓΡΗΓΟΡΙΟΣ Π.» Ν.Π. 10499, με επταμελές πλήρωμα. 
Στην περιοχή βρίσκονται προς παροχή βοήθειας το Ρ/Κ πλοίο ΅ΆΕΥΡΙΠΟΣ ΙΙΙΆΆ Ν.Χ. 41, καθώς και η λάντζα λιμένα ΅ΆΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΤΆΆ Ν.Χ. 238 προς παροχή τυχόν συνδρομής, ενώ αναμένεται το Ρ/Κ πλοίο ΅ΆΑΤΛΑΣΆΆ Ν.Π. 10238, προερχόμενο από λιμένα Πειραιά, προς διενέργεια εργασιών αποκόλλησης. 
Από την προσάραξη δεν προκλήθηκε τραυματισμός και δεν παρατηρήθηκε ρύπανση της θάλασσας. 
Εξελίξεις θα δοθούν με νεότερο Δελτίο Τύπου. "

Να βάλουμε μερικά στοιχέια για το ΓΡΗΓΟΡΙΟΣ Π. έχει IMO 6513231, διακριτικό κλήσης SX6099, GT 497, NT 281, ολικό μήκος 63,99 m, ολικό πλάτος 9,67 m.

----------


## mastrokostas

Είδα εδω ένα όμορφο ψυγείο και είπα να το αποθανατίσω ,και να σας το παρουσιάσω !
IMG_9290.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για να δούμε δύο φωτογραφίες από τα Ναυπηγεία της Αυλίδας..
Μία γενική φωτογραφία των ναυπηγείων...
*P4185832.JPG
*Και μία φωτογραφία με τα Έλλη Τ. και το European Express..*
P4185903.JPG

----------


## Κωστάκης

Σήμερα στην Αυλίδα! Αφιερωμένες σε pantelis2009, rafina-lines, giorgos_249.
flyign dolfings.jpg elpida gr, express santorini.jpg elpida gr.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μία χθεσινή φωτογραφία και από εμένα.*
DSC_3254.JPG

----------


## gioannis13

Κατι εχει συμβει εκει,σε καποιο ποσταλι,οποιος γνωριζει κατι πραπανω ας μας ενημερωσει. http://tro-ma-ktiko.blogspot.gr/2013...post_4486.html Στις φλόγες παραδόθηκε ένα μεγάλο επιβατηγό πλοίο το οποίο ήταν αγκυροβολημένο ανοιχτά των ναυπηγείων της Χαλκίδας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Οι πρώτες πληροφορίες κάνουν λόγο για το κρουαζιερόπλοιο _OCEAN COUNTESS_.

----------


## kalypso

ξεσπασε φωτιά στο Ocean Countess γυρω στις 11....το πλοίο ήταν δεμένο στα ναυπηγεία Αυλίδος (κατά άλλους Χαλκίδος),ενώ ρυμουλκά απομάκρυναν το Ocean Majesty,Tropical Reefer,Megajet ώστε η φωτιά να μην εξαπλωθει....ιδιαίτερα αποπνηκτική ατμόσφαιρα με χαμηλή ορατότητα στη περιοχή των Ναυπηγείων,τσιμέντα Στενό,Βαθύ και Αγ.Μαρίνα...τέσσερα οχήματα της πυροσβεστικής από τη Χαλκιδα καθώς και πλωτά μέσα για την επιχείρηση κατάσβεσης...
PB306936.jpgPB306932.jpgPB306937.jpgPB306941.jpg

----------


## kalypso

η φωτια σε εξέλιξη και τα Ocean Majesty,Tropical Reefer,Megajet ενω έχουν ηδη απομακρυνθεί...
PB306943.jpgPB306944.jpgPB306946.jpgPB306948.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτό και την ανταπόκριση Καλυψούλα :Pride:  κρίμα για το πλοίο ελπίζουμε να πάνε όλαα καλά

----------


## kalypso

και μερικές ακομα απο την εξέλιξη της πυρκαιάς!
PB306950.jpgPB306954.jpgPB306961.jpgPB306965.jpgPB306972.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Πως πηρε φωτιά ενα βαπόρι παροπλισμένο και χωρίς ρεύμα ?

----------


## kalypso

ειλικρινά φίλε μου δε το γνωρίζω αυτό....δεν γνωρίζω τι εργασιες γίνονταν πάνω στο πλοίο αλλά και αν η φωτιά προήλθε από το διπλανό πλοίο Hammilton??? (με επιφυλαξη το ονομα μιάς και δεν ειχα καλή ορατότητα απο εκει που το έβλεπα)....αλλα και έτσι να ήταν λογικά θα έπρεπε να ειχε υποστεί και εκείνο ζημιές..κατι που δε φαινεται κάτι τετοιο....όπως εγω πρωτοειδα τη φωτιά αρχικά υπηρχαν μερικοι καπνοι που εβγαιναν απο το εσωτερικό του Ocean Countess και πολύ πιο μετά αφου ειχαν ηδη καταφθάσει τα 2 πυροσβεστικά αρχισε να φουντώνει και να ανεβαινουν οι φλογες στο τελευταιο deck.

----------


## despo

Κριμα για το πλοίο. Πριν 3 μέρες είχα συναντήσει τον Πλοίαρχο του Ocean Majesty και μου είχε πεί οτι το πρόκειται να ναυλωθεί την νέα περίοδο...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Πως πηρε φωτιά ενα βαπόρι παροπλισμένο και χωρίς ρεύμα ?


Παίζει να είχε ή να έχει φύλακα μέσα ο οποίος προφανώς θα ήθελε να μαγειρέψει ή να ζεσταθεί με κάποιο τρόπο και να έκανε γκάφα ??

----------


## Giannis G.

> Κριμα για το πλοίο. Πριν 3 μέρες είχα συναντήσει τον Πλοίαρχο του Ocean Majesty και μου είχε πεί οτι το πρόκειται να ναυλωθεί την νέα περίοδο...


Θα ναυλωνοταν;; πολυ κριμαα  :Apologetic:  :Apologetic:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Οι διάφορες ειδησεογραφικές σελίδες που αναφέρονται στο γεγονός, κάνουν λόγο ότι πάνω στο πλοίο βρίσκονταν 5 άτομα την ώρα που εκδηλώθηκε η πυρκαγιά. Άρα, υποθέτω μήπως γίνονταν κάποιες εργασίες κι από εκεί ξεκίνησε;;
Να πούμε όμως κι ένα μπράβο στο προσωπικό του ναυπηγείου που απομάκρυνε εγκαίρως τα διπλανά σκάφη απ' το φλεγόμενο Ocean Countess!

----------


## kalypso

> Οι διάφορες ειδησεογραφικές σελίδες που αναφέρονται στο γεγονός, κάνουν λόγο ότι πάνω στο πλοίο βρίσκονταν 5 άτομα την ώρα που εκδηλώθηκε η πυρκαγιά. Άρα, υποθέτω μήπως γίνονταν κάποιες εργασίες κι από εκεί ξεκίνησε;;
> Να πούμε όμως κι ένα μπράβο στο προσωπικό του ναυπηγείου που απομάκρυνε εγκαίρως τα διπλανά σκάφη απ' το φλεγόμενο Ocean Countess!


Και αν προσέξεις άπλωσαν και το πλωτό φράγμα.....

----------


## mastrokostas

Δεν παιζονται οι ανθρωποι !!!
Από το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Χαλκίδας που διενεργεί την προανάκριση θα απαγορευτεί ο απόπλους του πλοίου μέχρι προσκόμισης σχετικών βεβαιωτικών από τον παρακολουθούντα το πλοίο νηογνώμονα.

----------


## kalypso

> Δεν παιζονται οι ανθρωποι !!!
> Από το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Χαλκίδας που διενεργεί την προανάκριση θα απαγορευτεί ο απόπλους του πλοίου μέχρι προσκόμισης σχετικών βεβαιωτικών από τον παρακολουθούντα το πλοίο νηογνώμονα.


Ωρε και πρέπει να ακυρώσω το εισητήριο που έβγαλα Καλά κρασά πες τους....όπως έλεγε και μία αγαπημένη προϊσταμένη....

----------


## Marioukos

Καποιο νεοτερο γαι το ομορφο σκαρι ? Μεγεθος ζημιας ?

----------


## kalypso

εξωτερικά δε μπορει να πει κανείς ποσο είναι το μέγεθος της ζημιάς μιας και η φωτιά συνεχίζει ακόμα και τώρα....από την αριστερή μπάντα μπορείς να δείς από την περιοχή του Προφήτη Ηλία κάπου κάπου να ξεπηδούν φλόγες...ίσως γιατί η μόνη πλευρά με προσβαση για την κατάσβεση είναι η δεξιά από θαλάσσης...
PC016973.jpgPC016990.jpg

----------


## kalypso

μολις γυριζει ο αέρας μπορεί να δει κανείς εν μέρη τη καταστροφή αν και σιγουρα το εσωτερικό ειναι πολύ χειρότερο....
PC016994.jpgPC017003.jpgPC017004.jpg
η πρωτη φωτογραφία ειναι τραβηγμένη από την υψηλή γέρυρα....

----------


## kalypso

και μερικές ακόμα από το μικρο λιμάνι στο Βαθυ...
PC017028.jpgPC017029.jpg

----------


## gpap2006

Μιλάμε για total loss απ οτι καταλαβαίνω..Σκαρί 39 ετών μετά από αυτό τί μελλον να έχει...

----------


## Marioukos

Κοντεψε να φτασει στην γεφυρα η φωτια απ οτι φαινεται στις φωτο. Μαλιστα... Ολιγον μυστηριο η πυρκαγια και η αμμεση απομακρυνση των διπλανων πλοιων.  :Bi Polo:

----------


## kalypso

4 και μιση το πρωί και η φωτιά συνεχίζει ακόμα να καίει....ιδιαίτερα από την αριστερή μπαντα.η ατμόσφαιρα είναι αποπνικτή ακόμα και μέσα στη Χαλκιδα.τόσο που σου καίει το λαιμό και νιώθεις τα ματια σου να τσουζουν όταν πλησιάζεις στα ναυπηγεια
Καπου κάπου βλεπει κανείς και τις φλόγες που ξεπηδούν...
PC027045112.jpg
λόγω της αιθαλομίχλης που επικρατεί και του απόλυτου σκοταδιού στο σημείο που βρισκεται το πλοίο,η ποιότητα της φωτογραφίας δεν είναι και τόσο καλή...

----------


## Ellinis

Eυχαριστούμε calypso για το φωτορεπορτάζ! 
Απ' όσο βλέπω έχει πάρει και κλίση, μάλλον από τα νερά που παίφτουν μέσα.
Επόμενως σταθμός... Αλιάγκα. Με 40 χρόνια στην πλάτη και τις ζημιές να ξεκινάνε από χαμηλά (δείτε πως έχει ξεφλουδίσει η μπογιά από τη θερμότητα) το καράβι έχει "τελειώσει"...  :Apologetic:

----------


## kalypso

εγώ αρχίζω να σκέφτομαι οτι τελικά η φωτιά δεν ήταν και τόσο τυχαία....αυτό μου είπε και ενας παλαίμαχος ναυτικός που μένει και στην περιοχή...και απο εκεινη τη στιγμή όλο αυτο γυρίζει στο μυαλό μου...ισως η αποζημιωση της ασφάλειας να είναι μεγαλυτερη από το να πηγαινε κατευθειαν για σκραπ....αλλα και πάλι δε γνωρίζω κατά ποσο δικαιουται να καταβληθει η αποζημιωση...όσο για την κλίση την είχε παρει απο το πρωτο βραδυ...
εμενα παλι μου κάνει εντυπωση που στην αριστερή μπαντα παραμένει δεμένο το Hamilton-I (μπορεσα και το διαβασα επιτέλους)...λογικά δεν θα έχει υποστει ζημιές και αυτό?και για πιο λόγο παραμένει ακομά δεμένο με το Ocean Countess?γιατί δεν έγινε προσπάθεια απομάκρυνσης του Ocean Countess προκειμένου να απελευθερωθεί?

----------


## Ellinis

> εμενα παλι μου κάνει εντυπωση που στην αριστερή μπαντα παραμένει δεμένο το Hamilton-I (μπορεσα και το διαβασα επιτέλους)...λογικά δεν θα έχει υποστει ζημιές και αυτό?και για πιο λόγο παραμένει ακομά δεμένο με το Ocean Countess?γιατί δεν έγινε προσπάθεια απομάκρυνσης του Ocean Countess προκειμένου να απελευθερωθεί?


Μήπως είναι ρηχά τα νερά εκεί που βρίσκεται και είναι καλύτερα να μείνει εκεί αν συμβεί το απευκταίο;
Aν και μέσα στον κόλπο λογικά πρέπει να είναι πιο ρηχά.

----------


## kalypso

ναι ειναι όντως πολύ ρηχα τα νερά εκεί...σιγουρα το εχουν εκει για να το προφυλάξουν και να στηρίζεται καλύτερα αλλα το πλοιο που ειναι δεμένο δίπλα λογικά θα έχει υποστεί και εκείνο ζημιές εστω και λόγο θερμότητας...

----------


## vagosg

Η απομάκρυνση των  τριών πλοίων δίπλα από το Countess δεν αποτελεί κανένα μυστήριο όπως ειπώθηκε.  Δύο ρυμουλκά εργάζονταν στα ναυπηγεία τη στιγμή που ξέσπασε η φωτιά και η κινητοποίηση ήταν άμεση.  Μέσα σε 20 λεπτά είχε αρχίσει η απομάκρυνση και των τριών πλοίων ΜΑΖΙ. Όσο για το Hamilton, πρόκειται για ένα ήδη κατεστραμένο - μισό καμένο πλοίο που βρίσκεται πολλά χρόνια εκεί.  Ίσως να ήταν πολύ επικίνδυνη η απομάκρυνση του countess.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To κύκνειο άσμα γιά το πρώην Cunarder... :Uncomfortableness:  :Apologetic:

----------


## kalypso

Golden Iris  και Royal Iris δίπλα δίπλα σήμερα στα Ναυπηγεία Χαλκιδος (λίγο πριν πιάσει βροχή)!
P2237877.jpg

----------


## kalypso

το Alexander και το Royal Iris  διπλα διπλα στα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδος...
alexander-royal iris.jpg

----------


## kalypso

Ocean Majesty και Fres της Avin International S.A,στις δεξαμενές των Ναυπηγείων Χαλκίδος
DSC_0735.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε για τα ωραία σου. Έκανες τη βολτούλα σου. :Fat:

----------


## kalypso

Δυστυχως το FRES λόγω του μεγέθους του δεν φαινεται στην δεξαμενή που βρίσκεται....να εισαι καλα  Παντελή !Διπλα ειμαι να μην περάσω και απο,εκει?

----------


## kalypso

Masterjet και Superfastcat σήμερα στα Ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδος
DSC_1171.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

*Φορτηγό πλοίο προσέκρουσε στη γέφυρα του Ευρίπου στη Χαλκίδα*

----------


## kalypso

IRIS GAS,ALEXANDER,ATALANTA,FILIA FAITH,FILIA GRACE σήμερα στα Ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδος στο Βαθύ Αυλίδος
DSC_0407.jpgDSC_0403.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Χαίρομαι που άρχισες τις βόλτες. Ελπίζω να σε δούμε ....κάποια στιγμή.

----------


## kalypso

image.jpeg
Με το άνοιγμα της γέφυρας της παλιάς γέφυρας της Χαλκιδος,στις 00:30, πλοιο προσέκρουσε στο τσιμεντένιο στηθαίο.Η γεφυρα εκλεισε και στο σημείο βρίσκονται σκάφη του λιμενικου.
πηγη: http://eviatop.blogspot.gr

----------


## Ellinis

> Ένα κουφάρι που είναι στον ντοκο που είναι κοντά στην πύλη μήπως ξέρει κανείς τι πράγμα είναι





> Είναι το περίφημο CZAR που περιφέρεται πάνω από δέκα χρόνια ημιτελές από το ένα μέρος στο άλλο.
> Αρχικά είχε καθελκυσθεί στην Πολωνία ως Σοβιετικό ερευνητικό σκάφος με το όνομα Dalmorgeologia. Με την κατάρευση της ΕΣΣΔ έμεινε ημιτελές και αργότερα το βρήκα στην Ελευσίνα με σημαία Vanuatu και το όνομα FORTUNE. 
> Κάποια στιγμή ακούστηκε οτι το αγόρασε ο Παπανικολάου (που έχει το Χριστίνα του Ωνάση) για να το κάνει mega yacht και βρέθηκε στα Αμπελάκια με το όνομα CZAR.
> Εδώ και λίγους μήνες είναι κάτοικος Αυλίδας.





> Στη μικρή δεξαμενή των Ναυπηγείων  Ελευσίνας παραμένει εδώ και πολλούς μήνες ένα σκάφος που έχει τη δική  του παράξενη ιστορία. Το συγκεκριμένο σκάφος ξεκίνησε να ναυπηγείται  γύρω στο 1990 ως ωκεανογραφικό. Στην ουσία όμως σκοπός της ναυπήγησής  του, ήταν η κατασκοπία και η παρακολούθηση των ακτών της πρώην ΕΣΣΔ.  Μετά την πτώση της το 1991, η ναυπήγησή του έμεινε ημιτελής, καθώς δεν  υπήρχε πια λόγος να αποπερατωθεί με αποτέλεσμα πριν λίγα χρόνια να  αγοραστεί από μεγάλο ¶ραβα επιχειρηματία. Σκοπός του είναι να το  μετατρέψει σε mega yacht απ' τα μεγαλύτερα και πιο εντυπωσιακά του  κόσμου. Κόπηκε όλη η πλώρη και η πρύμνη, καθώς και ένα μεγάλο μέρος των  υπερκατασκευών. Κράτησε μόνο ένα τμήμα απ' το μέσο και όλα τα άλλα  έγιναν απ' την αρχή. Πριν λίγο καιρό είχα μάθει πως η όλη διαδικασία  έφτανε στο τέλος της, όμως τελευταία παρατηρώ πως αργεί. Για να δούμε  πιστεύω πως θα υπάρξει ένα όμορφο αποτέλεσμα!





> Μάλλον ο φίλος Νεκτάριος .....γι' αυτό μιλάει. Εδώ μία του φωτο στις 04/02/2010.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 143771


Το άλλοτε κουφάρι του FORTUNE (ή CZAR αν προτιμάτε) έχει πλέον μεταμορφωθεί σε μια υπερ-θαλαμηγό με το όνομα ΜΑRYAH. H μετασκευή του ολοκληρώθηκε στην Ελευσία το Μάρτιο του 2015 μετά από εργασίες 5 ετών. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ και φωτογραφίες εδώ.

----------


## mastrokostas

Απίστευτο ! Πήρε αρκετό πάντως!

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

Επιτρέψτε μου να προσφύγω και πάλι στη σοφία του forum.
Βλέπω ότι το μικρό φορτηγό NEMESIS (IMO: 8102799, *3123 t DWT,* 77mx13mx3.5m ) έφυγε από την Χαλκίδα στις 2020-08-26 17:08 με προορισμό τον Βόλο όπου και έφθασε στις 2020-08-27 15:00. Ποιοι είναι πιθανοί λόγοι για τους οποίους περιέπλευσε τον Κάβο Ντόρο αντί να πάει μέσω του Βορείου Ευβοϊκού; Η διαφορά είναι πάνω από 100νμ. Υπάρχουν περιορισμοί στον διάπλου του πορθμού ή τη ναυτιλία στον Β. Ευβοϊκό;
Ευχαριστώ.
nemesis.jpg

----------

